# December Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!



## Joe Blow (27 November 2006)

Welcome to the December stock tipping competition entry thread!   

With just three more trading days left in November, ezytrader has lept to the front once again with a 97.91% return with his selection *AGS*. Second and third place are currently occupied by pacer and stinger with their selections *SLA* and *GME*, having achieved returns of 72.09% and 68.57% respectively. Can ezytrader hang onto the top spot as the month draws to a close?  

The December competition is once again being sponsored by StockScan, a web-based ASX stock scanning utility. As a member, you can set up what scan(s) you wish to run at the end of each trading day. StockScan will automatically scan the ASX for you, notifying you by email of any stocks that match the criteria for your scans. StockScan also offers Direct Simulation backtesting, backtesting reports, stock and watchlist monitoring and more.

*A quick recap of the rules for those not familiar with them:

1. You MUST have at least a minimum of 10 posts AND an average of at least 0.30 posts per day to enter. You can see your posts per day average by clicking on your user name and viewing your public profile... your average is displayed right next to your 'total posts'.

2. Each entrant may choose one ASX listed stock. Stocks with a price of less than $0.01 are ineligible for the competition.

3. The winner is the entrant whose selected stock performs the best in percentage terms between December 1 and December 31.*

The first placegetter will receive a year's subscription to their choice of either AFR Smart Investor, Money or Your Trading Edge magazine (or $50 cash). The second placegetter will receive the runner up prize of $25 cash.

You have until midnight on November 30 to enter.

Those who qualify, please post your entries in this thread. Remember, once you have selected your stock, you CANNOT change it for any reason.

Good luck to all entrants!


----------



## imajica (28 November 2006)

KMN    thanks!


----------



## Simmo (28 November 2006)

I'll take EVE this month.


----------



## noirua (28 November 2006)

Will stay with UXA as they are awaiting drilling announcements in December, thanks Joe


----------



## dj_420 (28 November 2006)

MLM thanks


----------



## juddy (28 November 2006)

INL again thanks JB


----------



## stockmaster (28 November 2006)

AGS fanx!


----------



## Fab (28 November 2006)

RBY thanks


----------



## chicken (28 November 2006)

SBM for me thanks joe


----------



## spitrader1 (28 November 2006)

URL thanks


----------



## son of baglimit (28 November 2006)

heres one out of left field - CEO please - why ? - hmmmmm


----------



## Prospector (28 November 2006)

Hey, Joe, you cant give up on DYL for a final 3 place in November can you :  We are just getting started.

I will try TZN this month, just a hunch.


----------



## powwww (28 November 2006)

RCO


----------



## nizar (28 November 2006)

OMC please


----------



## bigdog (28 November 2006)

MEE Metex U in Italy


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (28 November 2006)

BXB plse


----------



## the_godfather4 (28 November 2006)

IMP pleeez


----------



## chris1983 (28 November 2006)

ERN please


----------



## Knobby22 (28 November 2006)

QAD


----------



## sandik17 (28 November 2006)

ENG for me please


----------



## MalteseBull (28 November 2006)

ARH thanks buddy


----------



## nioka (28 November 2006)

ADI again please


----------



## legs (28 November 2006)

smc please ....


----------



## marklar (28 November 2006)

Can I have ARR please...

m.


----------



## Snakey (28 November 2006)

mls thank you


----------



## justjohn (28 November 2006)

REX thanx JOE   why :dunno:


----------



## ezyTrader (28 November 2006)

PEN for me this time, thnx Joe.


----------



## CanOz (28 November 2006)

BLR for me please.


----------



## doctorj (28 November 2006)

HAZ thanks


----------



## king.jackson (28 November 2006)

QAD   

(Soon to be FUL end of december according to their latest announcment)


----------



## noobs (28 November 2006)

EDE for me thankyou


----------



## spooly74 (28 November 2006)

ADS cheers


----------



## kgee (28 November 2006)

THK thanks joe


----------



## djones (28 November 2006)

ISS Please.


----------



## king.jackson (28 November 2006)

Actually, I'll change my vote...

IPN for me this month. Lock it in.


----------



## insider (28 November 2006)

Now that I can play... MTN por favor!!!


----------



## trader (28 November 2006)

If nobody has it, can I have GDN thanks.


----------



## 123enen (28 November 2006)

SEN thanks Joe


----------



## kevro (28 November 2006)

What a choice - ADI, RDS, JAK, VMS, ERN

ADI & ERN are gone.

Looks like its RDS thanks Joe


----------



## RichKid (28 November 2006)

BMX for me again please Joe. It ain't going anywhere fast atm so that's good considering the monthly downtrend imo.


----------



## mmmmining (28 November 2006)

I will try HER, she a beauty


----------



## matti_pacman (28 November 2006)

RPC for me thanx!


----------



## maffu (28 November 2006)

NWR, Thanks Joe.

*Just got over the .3 posts a day


----------



## zed327 (29 November 2006)

usa thanks.  One beep on the geiger counter and it goes into orbit. I dream a lot.


----------



## yogi-in-oz (29 November 2006)

Hi Joe,

Please saddle up the old stayer FAR for next 
month's race ..... 

Lots of others with some good potential, as well:

RFE ... has more in the tank yet, particularly 18-21122006

TEX ... new listing  ... 4 positive cycles in December 2006.

HDR ... should be strong in early December 2006 

NWE ... 3 positive cycles

NEO ... volume up again, in recent days

GDA ...  and the list goes on ..... 

happy days

 yogi

P.S. ..... holding NEO, NWE, TEX, RFE.


----------



## vicb (29 November 2006)

SGV,
Thanks


----------



## vicb (29 November 2006)

Hi Joe,
Is there a anyway to see past results of the stock tipping results.
THanks


----------



## bvbfan (29 November 2006)

CYL thanks


----------



## Sean K (29 November 2006)

AEX please Joe. 

Due for driling results this month at DD. Hopefully there's more than a whiff of uranium this time......


----------



## sandybeachs (29 November 2006)

"EKA" comes good with Turkey & Sugarloaf

regards


----------



## powerkoala (29 November 2006)

cfe please


----------



## redandgreen (29 November 2006)

ITT 
thx Joe


----------



## EasternGrey1 (29 November 2006)

LMG. Thx.


----------



## rozella (29 November 2006)

KRS thanks


----------



## Nicks (29 November 2006)

KAL please. Thanks.


----------



## Kremmen (29 November 2006)

I'll go with NLX.


----------



## Stinger (29 November 2006)

JVG thanks


----------



## moses (29 November 2006)

URA please


----------



## mildew79 (29 November 2006)

ill take sdl please. not much else left really is there?? im guessing ill go 30% by dec 31st. and that is a total guess as so much can change


----------



## nioka (29 November 2006)

nioka said:
			
		

> ADI again please



ADI has crashed before the start .If it is within the rules can I change to VPE please?


----------



## IGO4IT (29 November 2006)

WMT pls Joe, Thanks.


----------



## nioka (29 November 2006)

nioka said:
			
		

> ADI has crashed before the start .If it is within the rules can I change to VPE please?



Read the rules Joe, guess I'm stuck with ADI.


----------



## deftfear (29 November 2006)

TRO thanks


----------



## 56gsa (29 November 2006)

ACL please Joe...


----------



## Royce (29 November 2006)

abu thanks Joe.

cheers Royce


----------



## vert (29 November 2006)

fml cheers


----------



## saltyjones (29 November 2006)

SAE for me thanks, joeblow. out of the nowhere into the somewhere.


----------



## twojacks28 (29 November 2006)

hey joe can i have bzi thanks


----------



## Bomba (29 November 2006)

BMO thanx


----------



## marc1 (29 November 2006)

hey joe pen for me ,
cheers


----------



## Ken (29 November 2006)

I would like ARGO exploration.

AXT


lists on 11th of december is that okay?


----------



## jemma (29 November 2006)

Hi Joe,

I will stick with EXT thanks.


----------



## chops_a_must (29 November 2006)

PLA

Cheers.


----------



## dhukka (29 November 2006)

*SLA* thanks


----------



## Lucky_Country (29 November 2006)

VCR yep not a resource but close too getting european approval !


----------



## Realist (30 November 2006)

FDL again please....


----------



## Gundini (30 November 2006)

UXA thanks...


----------



## Happy (30 November 2006)

ANM


----------



## MalteseBull (30 November 2006)

RTM


----------



## stu82 (30 November 2006)

VMS


----------



## rub92me (30 November 2006)

MalteseBull said:
			
		

> RTM



Didn't you already pick ARH?


----------



## rub92me (30 November 2006)

AGM please.


----------



## pods (30 November 2006)

JUM - not making this mistake again


----------



## EasternGrey1 (30 November 2006)

Just my luck - my pick LMG up 20% on the last day before the Dec comp starts!!


----------



## Agentm (30 November 2006)

XBL


----------



## sam76 (30 November 2006)

vsg please


----------



## The Mint Man (30 November 2006)

justjohn said:
			
		

> REX thanx JOE   why :dunno:



Well since youve gone a little left of field I will too..... I could have gone a safe bet.... but I wont.  

*TIS* for me Joe  
ABN Amro has a strong buy on them according to comsec

PS: lgo will probably go off this month now


----------



## ALFguy (30 November 2006)

HYO please


----------



## Porper (30 November 2006)

I forgot to enter last month but I'll have a go on CUV please.A bit of a breakout today.

CUV , Thanks.


----------



## Bronte (30 November 2006)

Not many stocks left  
Record entries this month.
Kimberley Diamonds please Joe.
KIM


----------



## clowboy (30 November 2006)

Man few entries this month arnt there?

Ill take HCY if I can Joe

Thanx


----------



## canny (30 November 2006)

Good grief,
We'll have to start upping the prize to the crown jewels!!

If CNN is available, I'll take it please, otherwise  I'll try CRJ again please Joe.


----------



## 2020hindsight (30 November 2006)

LEG thks Joe  (but I have to say that I wont have a cent on 'em lol)
(If unavailable then THX)

PS Last month I put a sizeable investment on AGM, - which did ok (dont get me wrong) - BUT just for the sake of the final letter I could have had AGS  - ahh what the hek - it's only money lol.  

...(*and - don't forget grasshopper - money is of NO consequence -.... unless you have NONE )*!!


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (30 November 2006)

MHL


----------



## lesm (30 November 2006)

MWE, thanks Joe.


----------



## scsl (30 November 2006)

UEQ

If taken, then AUZ. If that's taken, then DYL.

Thanks Joe


----------



## sleeper88 (30 November 2006)

AAR thx


----------



## surelle (30 November 2006)

I can't see if anyone has chosen PNN - if not, pls put me in for that one 
thanks Joe


----------



## GreatPig (30 November 2006)

ASL for me thanks.

GP


----------



## giss (1 December 2006)

bmn for me plz


----------



## MalteseBull (4 December 2006)

rub92me said:
			
		

> Didn't you already pick ARH?



am i too late to swap to RTM?


----------

